# how to collect $$



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

well I am about to go start bidding on residental driveway and walks but don't know how to collect the $$ how does everyone here get the green in there pocket from residental customers .


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

Probably by billing them and getting paid with a check............ just like every other reputable business!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Mail them a invoice. They should send you a check or knock on the door and hand them a invoice. I mail all mine the day after I plow.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## EnviroTeam (Sep 29, 2006)

I get half the seasons worth at signing, and take two post dated cheques for the rest, one dated Jan 1st and one Feb 1st.

No billing, no waiting, no fuss.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

i have all my invoices on my computer with sep folders for each client, then i fill them in, print them out, toss em in an envelope with another self addresed envelope, and mail em out, i usually get them all back 3-5 days after i mail em.


----------



## ksgcapecod (Feb 13, 2006)

I just send the bill after each snow storm for both my residential and commercial customers. If your running a business remember to keep all your receipts from envelopes, stamps, etc. for tax deductions purposes!!


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

walk up to the door and say hand over the loot  

just kiddin had to do that


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Credit card machine. Period, only way I do business with residentials.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> Credit card machine. Period, only way I do business with residentials.


That would be slick, but how much is the credit companies cut(charge)?

And does your machine work all of the time?
How much do you pay to be able to take credit cards?

For Residential customers...In God we trust!! Every one else pays cash!!!
For commercial customers.. business cheeks,, their cheeks are always good...

Residential pay first then get plowed. I only have a hand full of them. I find it much easer to deal with commercial customers.
Commercials are billed monthly.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

3.7% of each transaction. So basically I just charge 5% more than I would if I was taking a check. $300 for the machine from bank of america merchant services.

Sanity from not having to worry about bad checks. PRICELESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

My brother takes credit cards for his heating and air business.I have never thought I needed it because people save up for landscaping snow removal etc.You never know when your car is going to break down or your furnace is going out.

Just my opion 
RCGM
Brad


----------



## Keith_480231 (Jul 13, 2004)

So you are saying that on your residential's you charge the whole season on their at once or do you split up into payments ( which would end up costing YOU more but safer than bad check). How about salt do you charge seperately for each app.?


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Rcgm said:


> Mail them a invoice. They should send you a check or knock on the door and hand them a invoice. I mail all mine the day after I plow.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


You invoice after each push?

I invoice once at the end of the month.


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

EnviroTeam said:


> I get half the seasons worth at signing, and take two post dated cheques for the rest, one dated Jan 1st and one Feb 1st.
> 
> No billing, no waiting, no fuss.


So people have their checking accounts all fouled up for3 months?

Id never post date a check, let alone for 3-4 months out.

wow....


----------



## LLM Ann Arbor (Sep 18, 2006)

Maybe Im crazy but theres some wacky billing procedures going on.

sheesh.


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

All signed contract customers get an invoice mailed the next day at terms 30 days net; except one who is on cash terms due to past collection problems. Last minute callers (If I take them) are on a COD basis. i do accept credit cards too.


----------



## B&E snowplowing (Oct 4, 2006)

Basicly for residential customers, I have them sign a contract and issue a cheque for the entire season up front. I have NEVER had any problems with this in all the years I've been plowing.

For commercial accounts I have them sign there contract, and I issues billes monthly. Normally I hand deliver each bill on the 15th of the month and then they either mail me a cheque or I pick up the cheque on or before the 1st of the month. If I do not receive a cheque, they do not receive any plowing services. 

This practice seems to work well for me, as the customer I have, I have had for the past 3 to 4 years. This year for example I was only able to take on 2 new accounts as all my spots were filled up from last years customers.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LLM Ann Arbor said:


> Maybe Im crazy but theres some wacky billing procedures going on.
> 
> sheesh.


It's all about demographics.  

How to collect money, first of all you start off with a signed contract stating how much the charges--per push, inch, seasonal, whatever--will be. Then you state your terms on how and when the money is due. Then you follow the terms of your contract.


----------



## jcesar (Sep 14, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's all about demographics.
> 
> I do exactly what Mark says. My contract says I charge x amount. Then x amount due at signing. Then x amount due monthly, on xxx date.
> 
> ...


----------

